# suche eine nette gilde zum neuanfang



## macgyver (18. Dezember 2012)

hallo
wie oben geschrieben möchte ich nach einer pause wieder einsteigen
MoP kenne ich noch gar nicht,da ich dachte das es mich nicht intressiert
aber nu möchte ich mir das alles doch gemütlich anschauen
ich habe immer gerne Tank gespielt deswegen suche ich auch eine gilde oder leute die mich dahin unterstützen
da es als tank nicht immer einfach ist,weil man ja immer schuld an whips ist ;-)
so reicht erstmal wer noch was wissen möchte einfach melden
bis denne


----------



## Shamshiel2404 (18. Dezember 2012)

Hi Macgyver, 

falls du noch keine Gilde gefunden hast, kann ich dir unsere Allianz Gilde auf dem Server Garrosh nur empfehlen. Wir sind die Moonlight Fangs und suchen noch Member. 
Weitere Infos bekommst du unter www.moonlight-fangs.de (HP ist noch im Aufbau) oder du meldest dich Ingame bei Shamshîel (beachte das ^über dem i) oder unserem Chef Grimmclaw. Bei letzteren musst du ihm wohl kurz einen Überblick verschaffen, dass ich (Shamshîel) dich hier "geworben" habe


----------



## colt179 (18. Dezember 2012)

wenn du interesse hast wir der verein der wölfe (madmorten)suchen immer nach neuen member ,wir sind neh kleine gilde (st 25)die zusammen inis szenarien schon mal zusammen macht uns ist das rl sehr wichtig ,raids können wir dir keine bieten im moment aber ein kleiner lustiger haufen und da ich heile auch unterstzützung ihn dungeons!melde dich bei interesse  bei fazu ,tongma oder hamt !


----------



## Nannee (18. Dezember 2012)

Hallöchen 

Wir sind eine junge und kleine Gilde auf dem Server Aegwynn (trotzdem schon Stufe 25).

Ich selbst mit Paladin-Tank und könnte dir da auch ein wenig helfen. 


Wenn du Interesse hast meld dich einfach mal:    Naanee#2530

Dann könnten wir ja mal im TS quatschen


----------



## TDG (19. Dezember 2012)

Hallo MacGyver, 

Schau doch einfach mal hier : http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/201722-allianz-gilde-sucht-gleichgesinnte/ 

Vllt. sind wir ja was für dich  

Für Infos kannst du mich ja im Battle.net adden --> Zombiecrush#2910 <-- 

Bis dahin noch alles gute gewünscht


----------



## Rasgaar (19. Dezember 2012)

Was heisst denn hier, "die Tanks sind immer schuld an den Wipes?"
Wer behauptet denn sowas?
Natürlich sind die Heiler die Schuldigen!


----------



## mmm79 (19. Dezember 2012)

Rasgaar schrieb:


> Natürlich sind die Heiler die Schuldigen!



Richtig die Heiler sind IMMER Schuld.

Auch wenn in China ein Sack mit Reis umfällt, es war sicher ein Heiler.  

P.S.: Bin selber mainspec Heal


----------



## Raghos (19. Dezember 2012)

Tacho ...

Um zum Thema zurück zu kehren: Auf "Die Aldor" gibt es eine nette Gemeinschaft namens "A Link to the Past" ... hier *klick* und HIER findest du ein paar Infos zu uns.

Freundlichst 

R.


----------

